# mma hastings east sussex



## sumac (Aug 17, 2010)

does anyone here know of any mma clubs in hastings east sussex


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Hi Mate

I train at Zoo fight club in Hastings. Training times are;

Mondays Zeus Gym 8.30 - 10pm

Tuesdays Summer Fields sport Centre 7.30 - 9pm

Thursdays Summer Fields Sports Centre 7.30 - 9pm

People in the class have a range of abilities with beginners starting regularly.

The class is really friendly with no EGO's and we all help each other to improve.

Pop down anytime and you will definately feel welcome from the coach and participants.


----------



## sumac (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks you for replying will try to pop along im glad you highlighed no egos for some reason ive built up this image that a mma class in hastings would attract a lot of idiots that seem to be abundant in the town.

could you please tell me what the costs are.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is google not available to a vast proportion of society? LOL


----------



## sumac (Aug 17, 2010)

i goolged mma in hastings and it bought me to a thread posted here about pinks gym which closed over a year ago and to a thread about a fight night called war on the shore that was held in the town a few days ago so i thought id ask


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

First listing I found for mixed martial arts Hastings was: Zeus Gym


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

'WAR ON THE SHORE' was our event...It went really really well after getting through the towns politics....

Cost for the sessions are Â£3.50 or Â£5 depending if child or adult or you have the opition of Â£30 per calender month to attend all sessions.

I know what your saying about EGO's in hastings mate, but i assure you there is noone that trains there like that.


----------



## sumac (Aug 17, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> First listing I found for mixed martial arts Hastings was: Zeus Gym


i guess i all depends on the wording that you type had a look at the time table for classes and its out of date it still has hka kickboxing on there, carl opened his own dojo about 6mth ago


----------



## sumac (Aug 17, 2010)

Evolution Acadamy said:


> 'WAR ON THE SHORE' was our event...It went really really well after getting through the towns politics....
> 
> Cost for the sessions are Â£3.50 or Â£5 depending if child or adult or you have the opition of Â£30 per calender month to attend all sessions.
> 
> I know what your saying about EGO's in hastings mate, but i assure you there is noone that trains there like that.


thanks for the info glad your event went well is going to ba a regular thing? where was it held?


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

We will be doing another in Nov/Dec time. It was held at Azur on the seafront.

It was our 1st show and had about 350 people show up for it. All ran really smoothly with fighters coming from all over the country. Doing this show helped us meet some great guys/girls from a variety of mma clubs that have offered our coach the opportunity for us to occassionaly visit and train together...


----------

